
What the Rich Won’t Tell You - ZeljkoS
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/08/opinion/sunday/what-the-rich-wont-tell-you.html
======
to_bpr
The author's entire rant is based on the premise of one's income and one's
spending are fair game for casual conversation.

The truth of the matter is that it simply isn't their business to know, nor is
it of those employed by the people she discusses.

